# Manhatten club is now charging extra fees



## bigfrank (Mar 6, 2006)

Bootleg just posted it Here , There goes the MC deals. It may pay to go elsewhere with these high extra fees.


----------



## Carolinian (Mar 7, 2006)

bigfrank said:
			
		

> Bootleg just posted it Here , There goes the MC deals. It may pay to go elsewhere with these high extra fees.



The way to deal with such nonsense is to slam there real hard on the report cards sent back to RCI.  When they see their VEP numbers slide, they will get the message.

When I go to a resort that has inappropriate fees, I give them a ''1'' in Resort Hospitality because such fees are not very hospitable, and also in Check In / Check Out because having to pay them at such times in an unpleasant experience.  They are two of the key categories for GC and SC award status.

Also in the section for written comments, tell them exactly why you are slamming them.


----------



## Janette (Mar 7, 2006)

We have stayed in several timeshares, especially in Hawaii and Europe that have extra fees. We are going to Windjammer on St. Lucia in June and know that we will have extra fees. If we don't want to pay them, we don't go. There are other folks waiting for our spots.


----------



## Carolinian (Mar 7, 2006)

Janette said:
			
		

> We have stayed in several timeshares, especially in Hawaii and Europe that have extra fees. We are going to Windjammer on St. Lucia in June and know that we will have extra fees. If we don't want to pay them, we don't go. There are other folks waiting for our spots.



There should be consistency in what a depositor pays for and what an exchanger pays for.  I hate paying for the same item on both ends, while someone trading the other way doesn't pay for that item at all.  Resorts that charge exchangers for things that depositors should be paying should be shown the error of their ways.  Otherwise the problem never will be corrected.

One Tugger posted about a Caribbean resort that elminated such fees because they were getting hammered by exchangers on the RCI report cards.
This shows that this strategy can work, and we need to pursue it to encourage other resorts to do the right thing by exchangers.


----------



## KenK (Mar 7, 2006)

Is everyone paying the $25 a day fee, or just non owners?

If it is everyone, then the exchange companies need to make sure the potential exchanger knows about the fees in advance. (I've seem a few on the RCI BBS say they went to an exchange in Maxice, not knowing about the MANDATORY AI fees.

If you don't feel these fees are right, I would assume you would fight with your HOA to not have them.  

This is espically true if owners do not have to pay the fees the exchangers do....it makes it a non equal trade.

Many of us feel our resorts ought to charge extra for the exchanger because the facilities are so great.  But if that is not also fees paid by the ownes, I feel the owners might be charge the same fee when using an exchange they recieved form the resort that charges extra.

Of course, you have already read about my unsuccessful arguments with the $12.00 parking fee at my resort for non-owners. Thats a nice surprise. (I'm expecting it to go to $25...much to the owners glee.

So, now, we find the FF in Atlantic City also chargeing $10.00 a day, look at Summgs, $250 a week for exchangers, and many owners feel thats fine (at their resorts).

As more HOAs become aware of these add ons....they will continue to add on fees to their resorts.  

So...It will soon become apparent that it will not be worth exchanging with all the fees already in place...BUY WHERE YOU WANT TO STAY.

Finally, taxes.....some towns charge the weekly owner the RE tax on the week(s) they own.  When the week is exchanged (sometimes) or rented (more often) the town charges another 'guest' tax. 

I say....you resort (like mine) charges exchangers a fee that owners don't get... that fee will be paid to any T/S that that owner exchanges into...to suppliment the HOA at that resort.   ie....you charge $15.00 a day for service fees, parking, whatever, but owners are free...they when you exchange....you will pay a $15.00 daily fee to that HOA or management company.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Mar 7, 2006)

I like the idea that if resort A collects a mandatory fee from persons exchanging into resort A, RCI should collect an equivalent fee from all exchnges out using a week from resort A.  RCI could rebeate that money to the resort that the resort A owner exchanges in to.

That's a revenue neutral approach.  Further to the extent some resorts penalize exchangers for trading in, some resort elsewhere would receive an offsetting sweetener for taking exchangers.

I think there's a bit of elegant symmetry in that.


----------



## wauhob3 (Mar 7, 2006)

I just looked at my online confirmation and they changed mine too for later this month. What kills me is they sent a letter saying it really wasn't a one bedroom and is only a studio and I could cancel for no charge but never mentioned they have added fees. It doesn't seem like they should be able to change the fees *after * the exchange is confirmed.


----------



## papdbuccaneer (Mar 8, 2006)

Seems unfair to the people cleaning the rooms...Tipping most certainly will be down if a fee is charged for "maid service".Wonder how much (probably not a cent0 of this will trickle down to the people actually doing the work?


----------



## Carolinian (Mar 8, 2006)

I wish there was a practical way for resorts to charge such fees on a reciprocal basis.  Exchanger 1 comes in to check in and is told, ''Your resort does not impose any extra fees on our owners who go there, so you are fine''
Exchanger 2 comes in and is told ''You have traded Manhattan Club, and they charge our owners $25 per day, so that will be your extra charge here as well.''  Unfortunately, I do not know of any practical way to do that.

The only solution is just to slam them and slam them hard on the RCI resort report cards so that they get the message about this thievery.


----------



## RonaldCol (Mar 8, 2006)

*Was Recently at MH February 24 to March 3*

We just got back from a week in a one bedroom one and a half bath from February 24 to March 3. We stayed away from using the dial up in the room for internt access: $0.60 for the phone call and $0.10 per minute afterwards.

When we checked out there were no additional fees such as the $15-$25 per day charge of use.


----------



## wauhob3 (Mar 8, 2006)

RonaldCol said:
			
		

> We just got back from a week in a one bedroom one and a half bath from February 24 to March 3. We stayed away from using the dial up in the room for internt access: $0.60 for the phone call and $0.10 per minute afterwards.
> 
> When we checked out there were no additional fees such as the $15-$25 per day charge of use.



Your online confirmation should still be on RCI. Can you check and see if they added the language to add the fees to it?


----------



## PClapham (Mar 8, 2006)

*Manhattan Club charges*

Just got a call from HGVC-Manhattan Club will start the charges Mar. 31: $15 and $25 as reported.  Anita


----------



## timeos2 (Mar 8, 2006)

*Unhappy? A "1" is the score that hurts*



			
				PClapham said:
			
		

> Just got a call from HGVC-Manhattan Club will start the charges Mar. 31: $15 and $25 as reported.  Anita


Get that pen ready for a clean sweep of "1" ratings & an explaination under each telling them why you downgraded them as low as possible. I'll bet it doesn't last until summer if everyone did that in protest.


----------



## sfwilshire (Mar 8, 2006)

I agree with giving them low ratings, but wonder if the demand for the resort is so great regardless that they don't even care? Owners should raise a fuss as it will likely hurt them more than anyone if the trade value or VEP goes down.

Sheila


----------



## Cayuga (Mar 9, 2006)

PClapham said:
			
		

> Just got a call from HGVC-Manhattan Club will start the charges Mar. 31: $15 and $25 as reported.  Anita




So the charges don't start until March 31st? My online confirmation doesn't make that distinction. I will be there starting March 24th with a checkout on March 31st.


----------



## PClapham (Mar 9, 2006)

*Manhattan Club charges*

Could it be that it depends on which exchange company used?  It was HGVC which called me.  ANita


----------



## RonaldCol (Mar 9, 2006)

wauhob3 said:
			
		

> Your online confirmation should still be on RCI. Can you check and see if they added the language to add the fees to it?



I haven't checked our online confirmation since we last looked about six months or so ago.

I don't think we were charged the additional daily fees, BUT if they did I will just bear with it since we have already used the facilities and weren't aware of the possible charges before we used them.

BUT, I will do what RCI always like to do, make retroactive changes. When I get the the RCI comments letter about our experience there, everything will be as negative as possible. How can I do this? Simple precedent. Even though we were not charged the extra fees that this thread complains about, I am entitled to retroactively blast the resort.


----------

